# Chevy Cruze Automatic Transmission Details



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Which trim do you have? LS,LT,ECO,LTZ, or CTD?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GM_6T40_transmission

http://www.gmpowertrain.com/PowertrainFiles/Transmission/Stories/10_6T40-MH8_6T45 MH7-MHC_n.doc

That might be a good start for general info. 

The programming and shift patterns are very different from the old 4 speed autos. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## MadisonWICruze (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you. I have a 2012 lt1


----------



## MadisonWICruze (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks, that gmpowertrain doc pretty much answers all questions!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah just take this paragraph as grain of salt, don't leave it in there for the "life of the vehicle". Even the manual trans is not the "life of the vehicle" unless 100k is the "life of the vehicle" if you did 0 maintenance the entire time. You just put gas in and drove till something breaks. This "filled for life" concept is why you don't have a trans dipstick so don't freak out after an hr of searching for it. 


Low maintenance
The 6T40/6T45 is filled for life with DEXRON®-VI premium fluid, which during normal use need not be replaced. DEXRON®-VI is validated to improve durability and shift stability over the life of the transmission. DEXRON® VI, was developed to have a more consistent viscosity profile; a more consistent shift performance in extreme conditions; and less degradation over time. Internal GM tests have demonstrated DEXRON® VI delivers more than twice the durability and stability in friction tests compared to existing fluids. The DEXRON®-VI fluid was designed specifically and validated for the new family of GM six-speed automatic transmissions.


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres some info on GMs six speeds that may help you


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow I was just going to ask this same question!


----------

